# Trovoada e granizo dão cabo de culturas e casas



## Dan (31 Ago 2008 às 18:34)

> *Trovoada e granizo dão cabo de culturas e casas*
> 
> GLÓRIA LOPES
> 
> ...



http://jn.sapo.pt/paginainicial/pai...20Moncorvo&Option=Interior&content_id=1006794


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 00:50)

Aqui está uma prova da diferença entre produzir azeitona no planalto transmontano e no vale do Douro.
O planalto é sempre muito mais inconstante... O que não quer dizer que uma surpresa ou outra não aconteça num vale, mas é muito mais raro...


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2008 às 01:23)

belem disse:


> Aqui está uma prova da diferença entre produzir azeitona no planalto transmontano e no vale do Douro.
> O planalto é sempre muito mais inconstante... O que não quer dizer que uma surpresa ou outra não aconteça num vale, mas é muito mais raro...



No caso de trovoadas não vejo grande diferença no facto de ser planalto ou vale.


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 01:34)

Dan disse:


> No caso de trovoadas não vejo grande diferença no facto de ser planalto ou vale.



Falando na precipitação, acha que não?
E no granizo? O vento?
O que destruiu a azeitona não foi a trovoada...


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2008 às 13:48)

Os estragos foram provocados por uma violenta saraivada que foi originada por uma trovoada. Trata-se de um fenómeno muito localizado e bastante raro. Felizmente, a maior parte das trovoadas não origina saraivadas assim tão intensas e mesmo aquelas onde tal acontece, o fenómeno fica normalmente limitado a um pequeno sector. Como são fenómenos com uma frequência de ocorrência tão baixa, parece-me difícil estabelecer, na mesma região, uma diferenciação apenas em função da localização topográfica.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Set 2008 às 16:10)

Por aqui já aconteceu várias vezes as culturas estragarem-se devido ao granizo... por outro lado a trovoada em si não faz mal, pelo contrário, fixa azoto na terra que é uma substância importantíssima para o crescimento da vegetação.

Claro que a trovoada está associada muita chuva, etc..., e isso sim danifica praticamente todas as culturas que não estejam protegidas se for em demasia.


Abraço


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 16:48)

Dan disse:


> Os estragos foram provocados por uma violenta saraivada que foi originada por uma trovoada. Trata-se de um fenómeno muito localizado e bastante raro. Felizmente, a maior parte das trovoadas não origina saraivadas assim tão intensas e mesmo aquelas onde tal acontece, o fenómeno fica normalmente limitado a um pequeno sector. Como são fenómenos com uma frequência de ocorrência tão baixa, parece-me difícil estabelecer, na mesma região, uma diferenciação apenas em função da localização topográfica.



Apenas se referiu que zonas mais expostas sofrem mais com o vento, a saraivada e as intempéries, ou ainda acha que não???
Numa zona exposta com maior altitude a probabilidade de queda de precipitação é maior, pelo simples facto das nuvens se condensarem em maior quantidade no seu topo. Acredito que saiba isto, afinal roça um pouco o incontestável e até o senso comum.
Por alguma coisa chove mais,geralmente, nas zonas montanhosas em Portugal, exemplos flagrantes são a montanha do Pico nos Açores ou a Serra de Monchique no algarve. E menos, em locais como os vales abrigados do Douro ou no interior do Alentejo.
Mesmo perante fenómenos raros ou localizados, a tendência é a mesma, devido simplesmente à disposição de relevo.
Os mapas de precipitação, que descrevem o Alto Douro, fazem aliás claramente essa distinção.


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 16:51)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui já aconteceu várias vezes as culturas estragarem-se devido ao granizo... por outro lado a trovoada em si não faz mal, pelo contrário, fixa azoto na terra que é uma substância importantíssima para o crescimento da vegetação.
> 
> Claro que a trovoada está associada muita chuva, etc..., e isso sim danifica praticamente todas as culturas que não estejam protegidas se for em demasia.
> 
> ...



É verdade.
Embora as trovoadas secas tb sejam algo comuns.


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2008 às 18:40)

Claro que a precipitação aumenta com o aumento da altitude, também o relevo, em determinadas circunstâncias, pode potenciar as correntes ascendentes favorecendo assim o desenvolvimento das nuvens de trovoada. Mas depois de formada a nuvem de trovoada o problema é saber onde esta vai “descarregar”. Tanto pode ser próximo do local onde foi originada como a 10, 20 ou 50km a jusante desse local.

Se existissem locais onde fenómenos desta violência ocorressem todos os anos ou mesmo em cada dois anos nunca poderiam ser áreas agrícolas e até mesmo a vegetação natural teria dificuldade em sobreviver.


----------



## belem (1 Set 2008 às 22:49)

Dan disse:


> Claro que a precipitação aumenta com o aumento da altitude, também o relevo, em determinadas circunstâncias, pode potenciar as correntes ascendentes favorecendo assim o desenvolvimento das nuvens de trovoada. Mas depois de formada a nuvem de trovoada o problema é saber onde esta vai “descarregar”. Tanto pode ser próximo do local onde foi originada como a 10, 20 ou 50km a jusante desse local.
> 
> Se existissem locais onde fenómenos desta violência ocorressem todos os anos ou mesmo em cada dois anos nunca poderiam ser áreas agrícolas e até mesmo a vegetação natural teria dificuldade em sobreviver.



Pois, mas como são fenómenos raros e algo aleatórios , tal não acontece.


----------

